# 62 Higgins "RATLINER"



## Sulley (Nov 4, 2011)

I just picked up this 1962 JC Higgins Spaceliner, its all there and i really want to do a kind of Rat bike, so its going to have all white tires, red and black rims no fenders not sure on the paint yet, yes its a chrome frame that someone has tried to paint so paint it is, it even has a Rat Trap front end. Sulley












Got the seat and rear wheel for it today.




I designed a decal for the chain guard.




Neck decal




Had a plate made up for it.


----------



## Sulley (Nov 5, 2011)

Guard decals are one.  Sulley


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice man, Im digging the paint scheme!


----------



## Sulley (Nov 9, 2011)

Its gettin there, just waiting for a few parts, how the hell am i going to keep these tires clean  Sulley


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 9, 2011)

Wesleys bleach white. Amazing stuff


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2011)

That is a great looking ride!!!
...Simple Green cleaner works equally well, and is cheaper....


----------



## Sulley (Nov 9, 2011)

I think i will just wait till there is snow on the roads that way they will stay clean.  :   Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Nov 12, 2011)

Just waitin for the pedals "red of course" and take this thing for a spin before it snows.  Sulley


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that bike is soooo coool. That came out great!!!!


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2011)

Those tires need some brown shoe polish! Wipe on, wipe off.

Cool bike. What did you do to prep the chrome for paint? and what sort of primer and paint did you use?


----------



## Sulley (Nov 18, 2011)

Its done, made up a small set of fenders for it, to prep the chrome i blasted it then a nice filer primer.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Apr 3, 2012)

I changed out the all white tires, they were to hard to keep clean, added a speedo to see how fast and how far i go. LOL  Sulley


----------



## StevieZ (Apr 3, 2012)

That Bike is just bad ass. That is all.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 3, 2012)

*let's see your Spaceliner....*

Sully, I like it....it deserves a spot in my thread "Lets see your spaceliner".
Great job


----------

